# Automatic Jigging Maching



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

I Was Shopping over at S.W yesterday and noticed they had displayed an automatic jigging maching. which was actually working has anyone seen this display and do you think it will actually work. i believe its called the EZjigger. at $49.99

or is this another useless product?


tmf


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I've never used one before, but they're way popular in the midwest for ice fishing, especially for muskies, pike, and walleye. They're good if you want to use two poles, so your second pole doesn't just sit there. While I can't vouch for that particular brand, I'd say that if you're into ice fishing, it would be a pretty good investment. I know I want to try one out.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I have seen them before, but never used one. I am an avid ice fisherman, and I don't think I would ever use one. 

I can see where J-Bass is coming from as far as the 2nd pole permit, but I like to dead stick one rod most of the time, and have one rod that I jig in my hand. The jigging action it gives you is very basic. Also, when you are jigging, you really need to be able to feel what's going on to be effective. I don't know how many times I have had fish at Strawberry hit the jig on the fall. If it were the jigging machine, it would miss you a lot of fish, IMO.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw it over there as well. I had never seen anything like it. I don't think it would be worth it to me though.


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm also an AVID ICE fisherman and I bought a similar unit last year to use with my 2nd poll permit.
I was skeptical but now I can't wait to get it back out. I mainly fish the Berry and couldn't tell you how many doubles I caught last year. Mine has adjustable speed & action. I think it is better to have a little action and miss a few hits then just letting your bait sit (IMO). Sometimes a dead stick is verry efective but a little wiggle produces better for me. Another bonus is mine holds my rod on my bucket so it won't go down the hole when I'm not looking or busy with another fish (so does a good rod holder).
I agree nothing beats the feel, action & response of keeping your rod in your hand, but If you use a 2nd Rod it can be a productive toy. $50 sounds pricey. I found mine on ebay fo $28 last year.

GETCHA PULL!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, if you can get it for a deal like that then right on! Gotta love the ebay deals!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Auto jigging, tye your line around the beer can.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's the best method I've heard so far.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Auto jigging, tye your line around the beer can.


Haha... nice. :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll have to try that!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Auto jigging, tye your line around the beer can.


Just dont leave you can on the ice...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

With the 2 pole permit, I started usind a Mr. Jigger last January.
I liked it for the pole that I wasn't holding.
The only problem it had was that the wire craddle that holds the rod was loose enough that it would fly off the rod when I picked the rod up to set the hook.
I almost lost it in the ice hole several times.
I fixed the problem by taping the rod to the wire craddle.
You can get the Mr Jigger, jigging, by touching it with your foot while you keep the other rod in your hand.
It was great for Perch fishing.


----------

